
I'm learning German from my phone's homescreen - GoldenTurtle360
So I&#x27;ve been learning German for around 5 months now. I used pimsleur and rosetta stone, and they helped me understand the structure of German in general. Any way things were going well but my vocab was total crap, it was just so darn tiny.<p>So I made a little app to teach me german words using my wallpaper and widgets. I&#x27;ve added other languages too, not just German. I think you guys will like it:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.indiegogo.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;hieroglyphics-learn-a-language-from-the-homescreen-android&#x2F;x&#x2F;16690509#&#x2F;
======
bsg75
Interesting idea. Would this app be feasible on iOS as well?

